
Microsoft is investing in ride-hailing firm Grab - tareqak
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/09/microsoft-says-it-will-invest-in-singapore-based-grab.html
======
sitepodmatt
Hopefully they can fix their shitty unreliable and buggy app, but I don't
think there is any hope for their non existent customer service, beyond
repair. Grab bought out Uber in SE Asia and literally no one is happy about
it. #bringBackUber

~~~
elmerfud
Indeed bring uber back! I tried to sign up for grab because I'll be traveling
to Thailand in a few weeks. Just the act of signing up apparently flagged my
account for fraud. How I don't even know!!! Their support is nearly non-
existent except for simple replies.

Honestly, Uber's support is only slightly better. Traveled from Lima to
Atlanta in the same day, Uber flagged me for fraud. Took Uber a 2 weeks to fix
it. Although they'd send me quick replies saying it was fixed, still couldn't
get it fixed for 2 weeks.

I fear for the app future where you get blacklisted and you're shutoff from
things that you need and there's no support or redress.

~~~
sitepodmatt
Haha all true, us expats in Bangkok are truly pissed off.

